# panic attacks and hypno



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1674.53281 tom


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Nice article, Tom. It's good to see that hypno is being touted along with CBT. I posted a message over on the Hypno forum about how an unexpected perk has arisen since I've been using the hypno tapes.... somehow they give me more energy and stamina during dance workouts. In fact, in general I feel better these days. Thank you, Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

bump


----------

